# Vehicles in the way...



## Browny (Nov 12, 2015)

Tried searching for this but don't see it. How do you veterans handle a vehicle parked in a driveway?? Do you plow what you can and say you'll be back when vehicle is moved and if so do you charge extra to come back again or is it included OR do you say too bad so sad you shouldn't park in the way. Thinking both the single occurrence and repeat offenders too. Any experience/help is appreciated!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You have a plow. Use it


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

*All occupied parking at time of service will be left unserviced until the next service visit whereas it is vacant.

I have this in my scope of work, it essentially leaves it up to me seeing as the next service visit is predicted by conditions or me driving through.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I have an auto dial service I activate when its going to snow. It call all my customers to remind them to make sure their driveway is free of cars for plowing.


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

My contract states that if they want me to come back to plow previously occupied spots, they are charged at a prorated rate.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Contract says I will come back at earliest convenience to me and will charge accordingly.


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

One driveway last year.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Straight out of my contract:* After Hours Snowplowing will not plow or salt within 3 feet from any parked vehicles*, equipment, buildings, garage doors and entry doors or other obstructions in parking lots, drives or other areas being cleared. *Please attempt to move vehicles prior to our services being commenced, as drivers cannot wait for clients to move their vehicles once they arrive*


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not my problem.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Plowtoy, I like the idea of not getting too close to cars, I do get as close as I can to garages etc, and usually end up back dragging snow from them.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

If our plow fits beside the vehicle we will plow it but if the car is parked in the middle of the driveway then we do between it and the road. Our clients pay us to plow not to shovel.

When we see the storm coming I send an email to all clients beforehand telling them of the expected storm and that if they cannot park inside their garage they need to park their cars as close to the edge of the driveway as possible and as close to the garage door.

This is from my contract:



> 12)	If HSR/TDDI, is delayed due in the performance of any portion of snow clearing services by the presence of any vehicles, structures or equipment on the premises which interferes with the ability to perform the included services, HSR/TDDI with not be held responsible for any damages or losses occurred during that time.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I stay far away from cars - I will clean it up when I open the end of the driveway after the town plows it closed. If the car is still there - I leave it.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

It is in my contracts, residential doesn't get done if a car is in the way (and they pay a service charge for my time). Commercial no plowing between parked vehicles with less than 3 empty spaces between them. Spots will be cleaned during overnight property checks post storm once vehicles are moved. As said by someone else above, we don't wait for cars to be moved. We have a schedule to keep and it's not like it is a surprise we are coming. They know it's snowing and they know we are coming to plow. We are plow truck operators, not babysitters. JMO


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

either come prepared or sit on the sofa.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2055650 said:


> either come prepared or sit on the sofa.


This is more my style...................:salute:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;2055653 said:


> This is more my style...................:salute:


I like but I'm pre-emissions


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2055661 said:


> I like but I'm pre-emissions


Pre-emissions or Pre-War ??????.............


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Defcon 5;2055664 said:


> Pre-emissions or Pre-War ??????.............


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Defcon 5;2055653 said:


> This is more my style...................:salute:


Thats sharp looking


----------



## Browny (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

One of my apartment buildings, (a high PITA factor, to begin with) there usually are a couple guys who will go around and knock on doors to get people to move their cars. This is during the day, when the lanes have already been cleared at night. And the meter goes CHING, CHING CHING!!


----------

